# Jobs for a British male expat?



## Hazziebo (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Let me explain my situation a little. My girlfriend is moving out to Dubai in August to teach. Obviously I am fully aware of the rules regarding cohabiting out there and not being married, but we really dont want to rush into a wedding just so I can go out on her visa. I really love the idea of moving out there too, but would like to find my own job so that I too could live independently (we both would have out own apartments as I think that's important) 

My current professional is a semi-pro golfer, however in know that now I need to starting focussing on getting a job. I have a foundation degree but I have been concentrating on my golf for many years so don't have a 'trade' as such that I have experience in. I've worked part time jobs in retail and hospitality throughout my teens. Just wondered whether anyone could possibly point me in the right direction of what types of jobs in dubai I could apply for or whether this just something that isn't actually going to be possible until I have forged a career in the uk?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The obvious thing seems to be to contact all the golf clubs and see what openings they have. Not sure how well paid those jobs are though, but it's a place to start.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I know someone who did exactly that - wife was a teacher and he found a job as a coach in a golf club here.

However, the working hours and pay will still leave a bit to be desired, but you would at least be doing something you like.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

without degrees or decent experience, i think golf is probably your main hope.


----------



## Hazziebo (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks guys for your help. Yes golf would be the obvious choice, I just didn't know how competitive it may be to find a job in that industry. Would you recommend just contacting golf clubs directly to see what they have available?

Thanks


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi

Are you a qualified golf instructor? eg. EGPTA or PGA? Im a swimming coach with lots of UK paper work and experience. I sent off provisional inquiries to leading schools and all of them got back to me immediately with interest. I believe the 'correct' passport and accent helped but the qualifications were essential. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Hazziebo (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for your advice AJ .. I'm not a qualified golf coach as I've been concentrating on playing myself rather than coaching, so I guess I'd need to start as an assistant or something and look to do them over in dubai after- sad thing is finding a job seems to be looking like more of a long shot everytime I look.

Thanks again for your help


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hazziebo said:


> Thanks for your advice AJ .. I'm not a qualified golf coach as I've been concentrating on playing myself rather than coaching, so I guess I'd need to start as an assistant or something and look to do them over in dubai after- sad thing is finding a job seems to be looking like more of a long shot everytime I look. Thanks again for your help


Is it possible to get the qualification before you get here? The other thing would be to get in on the bottom rung and work in the shop and work your way up.


----------



## Hazziebo (Apr 23, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Is it possible to get the qualification before you get here? The other thing would be to get in on the bottom rung and work in the shop and work your way up.


It takes 3 years to qualify as a PGA professional, so not really. I think that will be the way to go BedouGirl, it's now just a case of finding somewhere that would take a chance with me ,


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

So, without knowing anything about golf other than its a good walk spoiled, when you said you were a semi-professional golfer in your original post, did you mean to say you are actually a kept man who goofs off to play golf as much as his wife lets him, and actually doesn't have a job ? 

If you are not a coach, not qualified in any way to teach, how are you employed in the UK ?


----------



## Hazziebo (Apr 23, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> So, without knowing anything about golf other than its a good walk spoiled, when you said you were a semi-professional golfer in your original post, did you mean to say you are actually a kept man who goofs off to play golf as much as his wife lets him, and actually doesn't have a job ?
> 
> If you are not a coach, not qualified in any way to teach, how are you employed in the UK ?


Thanks for this message, that really made me feel good about myself! I work in the club shop at my local golf club to raise money for living and competitions and I am sponsored by companies so that I was able to concentrate on practicing full time in the hope of turning professional this year, but as things haven't worked out I'm now looking for a plan B. I just wanted advice on whether I had a realistic opportunity to move out to Dubai that all.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Have you thought of using your sponsorship contacts to see if they can get you a position in one of their overseas companies, clubs or organisations ? There are probably even more incompetent golfers out here willing to pay for lessons and so I would imagine the sponsors sell more kit here than anywhere else ?

Its all cling here, speaking as someone who rides a bike which is a ridiculous price and is way beyond my ability to ride it


----------

